# Pinan 2 Applications - Cuong Nhu system



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 17, 2018)

I enjoyed watching these applications. Cuong Nhu is pronounced Kung New.  Vietnamese for Hard (Cuong) - Soft (Nhu).


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 17, 2018)

Ah wow that was cool, I know a different version of Pinan Ni but that was still very insightful. I'm sure there are flaws to it (e.g. adding in the mae oroshi kakato geri at the end when there is none in the kata), but all in all it had a nice flow and gave alot of meaning to alot of those moves.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 17, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah wow that was cool, I know a different version of Pinan Ni but that was still very insightful. I'm sure there are flaws to it (e.g. adding in the mae oroshi kakato geri at the end when there is none in the kata), but all in all it had a nice flow and gave alot of meaning to alot of those moves.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Glad you thought it was interesting. Every once in a while I can run across something interesting on YouTube LOL


----------

